# Metal Lathe contractor



## niner (Apr 15, 2017)

Looking for someone to turn metal into shape of legs for eg furniture legs. Anyone know any contractors who can do this using Mild steel? If there is such a thing.


----------



## kylemp (Apr 15, 2017)

Do you have a drawing? Thats the best place to start.


----------



## Janger (Apr 16, 2017)

@niner if Kyle can't I could probably look at this. Kyle's right though - post a sketch on the back of a napkin if nothing else.


----------

